# Ultimate Air Cannon: Video of Parts and Principals



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ever since NJ Hookerman built our Air Cannons. We've been getting a ton of inquirys about it's construction and parts. I LOVE to help Fellow haunters and to that end, I finally posted a video that shows the plumbing and parts in better detail.






Now with that said, this is NOT our design. The design that we worked from was "Haunted Yards" Air Cannon 2.0. Although I have seen many home made air cannons that work very well and are rather inexpensive to build, We still decided to build this one due to it's ability to "Rapid Fire". Many Air cannons that use Sprinkler valves and/or Washing machine valves will either "Honk" or Stick open uintill they run out of air before it will reset. That can consume a TON of air. This Air cannon can use a LOT Less air if you decide to just use single short bursts for a scare. This is especially benificial for haunters that have small air compressors, or are running multiple props that also need air.


----------

